# New fan clutch to go w/ new water pump?



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I think the cardone pumps are good. I bought a water pump one year warranty, the other pump had a lifetime warranty. It was the same pump, you just paid more for the warranty. The last water pump I did was a ford explorer. Luckily I was able to unscrew all the ten mm bolts to remove the water pump and fan and all. because I could not get them apart. Not familair with the Dakota. Some pumps are very tricky to have not leak. Some guys cut bolts to use as guide pins then unscrew them. Some guys rtv both sides of the gasket. Some bolts penetrate water jackets and need silicone sealer. Never remember a fun water pump


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Make sure you get the correct fan clutch. There are two types. Thermal, and non-thermal. I believe you need a thermal.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> Make sure you get the correct fan clutch. There are two types. Thermal, and non-thermal. I believe you need a thermal.


I got a Hayden that's thermal just like the oem unit.


----------

